# Stripped of my Dignity



## Nightwind (Oct 21, 2009)

I was raised to be a self sufficient person. I can take care of myself. I'll admit that I'll do as little as needed to do so. As long as I can get by and have some fun I'm fine with what comes. But if I can't do it myself I'm not going to place the responsibility of paying for me to live on others or on the community at large. And that is exactly what I have to do now. I work a minimum wage job that barely makes me 11,000 a year, I'm below the 30 percentile of income. I was fine with that because it allowed me to pay my half of the expenses and still allow for some going out here and there. But I can not support myself in a residence of my own, and I don't even have enough to just rent a room in a place with other people. I left home having been invited to live with someone I love and we set forth on a journey to make the two of us self sufficient. Tomorrow I go to the city housing authority to apply for public housing. I have nothing to be proud of in my life now. I have no love, no way of taking care of myself and am a failure all around. There is nothing of what I find important about my character left. I would have stayed at home until I could make a living for myself had I not been asked to move in with Joe. Now I'm being kicked out all the while being told "I love you" and I don't know how to start from this point. This person isn't me. I don't do this kind of thing. And I don't have a choice.


----------



## Synchronize (Nov 1, 2009)

Take care of yourself now. What do you need to do next?


----------



## Nightwind (Oct 21, 2009)

I guess the problem is more that I can find a way to survive. I can go to housing get assistance look for a new job. But how do I make the step from survival to progress, from just getting by to making something of my life?


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't want to name anyone specifically in my life as I don't want to put personal info about their life on the internet.. But I know someone very close to me who had multiple jobs and lived in multiple places every year. I know someone else who lived almost entirely off government money. I know someone who was homeless for over a year.

These people are all very close to me. Though their positions in life were poor they are some of the people I respect most in my life. Things may get worse. In fact, they may get a lot worse. But they *will* get better over time. Just keep your head up and do what you have to do. Don't let this bad time in your life ruin you as it does some.


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

It a big Blow to find yourself starting over after losing everything just like that..Not only is your physical security threatened..But you are wounded emotionally.. I know a few people in this situation myself.. It is not easy.. all you can do is get on with things and have faith.. 

You have my sincere sympathies


----------



## aranae (Aug 9, 2009)

see if you can move back in with your parents


----------

